# ISO your opinion, best male/female singer of all time...



## LEFSElover (Jun 10, 2008)

Trying to take a nap today, listening to music lying on my bed.
I had a classic standards sirius channel on.  Fell asleep to the prettiest voices and wondered if anyone has ever thought of who their favorite male vocalist is as well as who their favorite female vocalist is.  I've always known my answer since I was little.  Although there are several people that I can put in top spots for various reasons or certain songs that I love. To me his voice is pure and beautiful and her voice is pure and beautiful.  Although I don't know if either of these two entertainers are still singing.  Apologies to our young group in here who have no doubt never heard of these two.
The man is and the lady is:
*Steve Lawrence*
*Vicki Carr*

Name your favorite.


----------



## JohnL (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow Lufs,
That's a tough one.
I guess on short notice, I'd have to say Vince Gill. Even if you're not a country fan, listen to this guy. He has a voice so warm and soothing that could melt butter in Alaska in the middle of thier cold season!
Female for me would have to be Patsy Cline.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 10, 2008)

That's an easy one for me:

Male:  Joe Williams, hands down -- no one comes close!
Female:  tie between Sarah Vaughan and Leontyne Price.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 10, 2008)

JohnL said:


> Wow Lefse,That's a tough one.
> I guess on short notice, I'd have to say Vince Gill.


Take all the time you need, not meant to catch you off guard.
I don't like being put on the spot either, for me it's called processing time and I need it.
I adore Vince Gill, my husband sings his song _I still believe in you_, to me a lot, always makes me cry, thanks for reminding me...


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 10, 2008)

Paula Abdul and Meatloaf.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 10, 2008)

now i will date myself for sure.

barbara strisend and johnny mathis.

i like bette midler as well

babe


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 10, 2008)

OMG, there are so many depending on the age I was or am - Now Celion Dion and Josh Gorban -  but many more depending on the style.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 10, 2008)

Not dependent on the music I listen to, which is not much anymore and very diversified when I did...
Frank Sinatra hands down. Smooth, good delivery, nice sounding man's voice.
Tough call on the female singer. I like a lot of female singers, but trying to think of one that can sing a bunch of songs well is eluding me. Too many get associated with just a song or two they do really well. Hmmm, Whitney Houston maybe?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 10, 2008)

Two just for fun...Impossible to choose just 1 of each

Luciano Pavarotti and....

Hey check it out...Right here....Sarah Brightman....the lady can sing the phone book!
Over three octaves of range...Any style...And can dance while she's doin it!!


----------



## Katie H (Jun 10, 2008)

First, my music  tastes are soooo varied, it was difficult  to choose, but I did. 

For me, no question.... Luciano Pavarotti and  Beverly Sills.  Sadly both of them are gone.  Probably singing sweetly and beautifully in heaven.


----------



## simplicity (Jun 10, 2008)

Female - Mariah Carey

I'm going to think about the male vocalist for awhile.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 10, 2008)

Favorite female Celine Dion
male: Josh Turner
My favorite song is Prayer sung by Celine and Josh Groban!! Absolutely beautiful!!!YouTube - Celine dion and Josh groban live - the prayer


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 10, 2008)

No one in here needs to worry about dating themselves. My names came due to their voices that are probably now silenced.  They were good enough to make me cry when I'd hear certain songs of their.

All these choices are good here.


----------



## middie (Jun 10, 2008)

Male....l easy it's Phil Collins

As for female, not really sure. I don't think I really have a favorite female.
I do however like Stevie Nicks


----------



## sattie (Jun 10, 2008)

Ugh.... well I'm a fan of rock/metal and Christian music if you can believe that.  There are many Christian singers I think have 'make you cry' voices but I am not as familiar with them as I am with the rock/metal singers.  

Sooooo....

for male, I would have to say Jeoff Tate.  Love his voice, nice range of vocals and could carry a tune.

for female, that is a bit tougher and it is out of my realm of listening choices, but I think Christina Aguilera has a strong and wonderful singing voice.  Then Amy Lee would be my very close second.


----------



## TanyaK (Jun 11, 2008)

I like Stevie Nicks as well - she's got such a distinctive voice.
For male I like Josh Groban and  Michael Buble.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jun 11, 2008)

Best female I would probably go with Aretha Franklin.  Best male...no clue.


----------



## LT72884 (Jun 11, 2008)

best male = ME
best female = ME

male = METALLICA
female = no idea


----------



## pdswife (Jun 11, 2008)

John Denver and Josh Grobin for male... female..haven't a clue


----------



## YT2095 (Jun 11, 2008)

Bing Crosby.

Karen Carpenter.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 11, 2008)

Frank Sinatra
Rosemary Clooney


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 11, 2008)

OHHHHHHHHH - someone's got to be first to say it - Elvis

I know it's a group but I LOVE the The Righteous Brothers still!

Female - Whitney, in her day, was unstoppable.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 11, 2008)

Well it's about time someone else agreed with my picks.
I was ready to change my answers to Dwight Yoakum and Sinead O'Connor


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 11, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> OHHHHHHHHH - someone's got to be first to say it - Elvis


wanna know if he was a good kisser?if the answer is yes, we must do lunch, a reallllllllllllllllllllly long lunch


----------



## luvs (Jun 11, 2008)

me, of course...


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 11, 2008)

middie said:


> Male....l easy it's Phil Collins
> 
> As for female, not really sure. I don't think I really have a favorite female.
> I do however like Stevie Nicks


Wow, Middie, those 2 are at the top of my list, too! We need to hang sometime!


----------



## Wart (Jun 11, 2008)

Ethyl Merman and Jimmy Durante.




There have been so many good male singers, if I had to pick one I would say Sinatra. Not because Sinatra was the best singer, but because what he brought to it. 

Streisand. Come to think about it, for the same reason.

Theres Tony Bennet, Arethia Frankllin, so many fine singers, the ones coming to my mind are not of recent fame.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 11, 2008)

Roy Orbison

Linda Ronstadt or Aretha


----------



## ironchef (Jun 11, 2008)

Male: Usher
Female: Mariah Carey


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 11, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Well it's about time someone else agreed with my picks.
> I was ready to change my answers to Dwight Yoakum and Sinead O'Connor


Come on now, don't you be pickin on bald and balderjust kidding, couldn't resist


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 11, 2008)

bethzaring said:


> Roy Orbison
> 
> Linda Ronstadt or Aretha



Beth - I went to a Linda Ronstadt concert back in the mid 70's.  Her voice was so perfectly clear it actually hurt to listen to her.  I will have to agree with you on her - she's another major favorite!

Yes, Elvis was a good kisser


----------



## JohnL (Jun 11, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> Come on now, don't you be pickin on bald and balderjust kidding, couldn't resist


 
That's funny LEFS, I can see why the boy always wears a cowboy hat.
I do like his vocals on traditional country songs though. He still has that twang that you don't hear much any more.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah, that was a good one. Bald and balder.....


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 11, 2008)

JohnL said:


> That's funny LEFS, I can see why the boy always wears a cowboy hat.
> I do like his vocals on traditional country songs though. He still has that twang that you don't hear much any more.


Oh I like his voice too don't get me wrong.  I'll tell ya what though... I only found that out when he did that part of the Jody Foster movie Panic Room. He played a very good bad guy, and yep, he's a que ball with sidewalls.  Now Ms. O'Conner, I've seen her lately on a picture or something, she has hair now.



kitchenelf said:


> Beth - I went to a Linda Ronstadt concert back in the mid 70's.* DH and I did too, at the Greek Theater here in Los Angeles.  She was magnifico!  She had trouble that night with her tube/tank/sleeveless top.  Her words to us [after playing adjustments with it all night] were..."I could just let it slip all the way down and not give it another thought, but I'd be embarrassed and you'd be disappointed."  Thought that was very witty of her...Her voice perfect, you're right.*  Her voice was so perfectly clear it actually hurt to listen to her. I will have to agree with you on her - she's another major favorite!
> 
> Yes, Elvis was a good kisser


  Now just how do you know that?  Oh do tell.................................


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jun 11, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Favorite female Celine Dion
> male: Josh Turner
> My favorite song is Prayer sung by Celine and Josh Groban!! Absolutely beautiful!!!YouTube - Celine dion and Josh groban live - the prayer


 
Thank you, that was beautiful.


----------



## Adillo303 (Jun 11, 2008)

Male - Waylon Jennings - Willie
Femame - Bette Middler - Linda Ronstadt

Sorry there was a tie.

AC


----------



## shortchef (Jun 11, 2008)

James Taylor and Carly Simon.  Check out her Moonlight Serenade album  and check out all of his.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 11, 2008)

shortchef, weren't they once married?


----------



## Katie H (Jun 11, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> shortchef, weren't they once married?



Yes they were.  And I, too, endorse the _Moonlight Serenade_ album.  Gorgeous.


----------



## Constance (Jun 11, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Two just for fun...Impossible to choose just 1 of each
> 
> Luciano Pavarotti and....
> 
> ...



That pair gets my vote too, Bob! Luciano brings tears to my eyes, even when I don't understand the words.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 11, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> shortchef, weren't they once married?


They also have a son together named Ben, I think. He's a singer/musician too and he sounds so much like his dad! I saw James Taylor in concert just before Fisher was born and his voice is still just as warm and sweet as ever. I played CDs of his music at my last 3 kids' birth because I thought nothing could be more welcoming than his wonderful music.


----------



## middie (Jun 12, 2008)

Okay along with Stevie Nicks I have to add Carrie Underwood to my list of female singers.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jun 12, 2008)

Female~ Judy Garland

Male~ Placido Domingo


----------



## mudbug (Jun 13, 2008)

too many styles and choices in all categories, but here goes:

Aretha just gives me goose bumps every time she opens her mouth

and so did Ray Charles


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 13, 2008)

JoAnn L. said:


> Female~ Judy Garland
> 
> Male~ Placido Domingo


great choices


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 14, 2008)

mudbug said:


> too many styles and choices in all categories, but here goes:
> 
> Aretha just gives me goose bumps every time she opens her mouth
> 
> and so did Ray Charles



Aretha is also on my "short list."


----------



## Garband (Jun 14, 2008)

It really depends on the genre for me.. I really can't pick just two, but if I had to, I would  go with the first two into my head. Robert Plant and off the top of my head, I'd say Janis Joplin for my female singer. But I'm not sure.

Some other favorites are Klaus Nomi, James LaBrie, Mikael Akerfeldt, Craig Owens, Stevie Nicks, Ann and Nancy Wilson. Those are the first few that popped into my head. lol Hard decision to make. I'm going to have to think on this a lot.


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 14, 2008)

Female:
Loreena McKennitt
Annie Haslan
Judy Collins
Joni Mitchell​Sorry, I couldn't do just 2​Male:
Sting
Kenny Loggins
Jackson Browne
Pavorotti​


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 14, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Female:
> 
> Loreena McKennitt
> Annie Haslan
> ...


 If my husband had a screen name, he'd be two thumbs up with your choices.


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 14, 2008)

LEFSElover, oh I could have done a dozen more.

Now someone's got to do a thread of favorite - nonvocal music.

That would take me a who page.​


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh listen, I don't even know what prompted me to do this thread, because like you, I have dozens of favorites.

I wanted to ask people, who is the best entertainer you've ever seen in person.  But then my answers would have varied too.

Ok, I'll answer that one myself. By far, not even a close second, Sammy Davis Jr.  He was magic!  And I've seen the best..........


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jun 15, 2008)

I saw Johnny Cash perform. He put on a great show. He was just a bigger than life person. It is hard to believe he is gone.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 15, 2008)

LOL - you'll have to narrow your "criteria" down to a type of music and a decade.


----------



## middie (Jun 15, 2008)

Phil Collins
Bob Segar
Ac/Dc

And last but not least...

Ozzy

Can't pick one for that !


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 15, 2008)

*"BEST ENTERTAINER", Billy Joel!*


*Wait...................*

*Maybe     ZZ TOP*


----------



## Garband (Jun 16, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> *"BEST ENTERTAINER", Billy Joel!*
> 
> 
> *Wait...................*
> ...



I'm not sure about ZZ... =/
As much as I love their music... I'm sorry to say that when I saw them in concert two weeks ago, it was weak. They played for 50 minutes (that's including the encore and rounding up), and they hardly spoke to the crowd. I think they managed to say "How're you doing Johnson City?" and then a few little things few and far between. And when they finished, they literally just walked off stage. And their encore was one song - Jailhouse Rock.

Oh well, back onto topic.

Ben Gibbard is another great male vocalist. As is Elton John. I can't believe I forgot him in my other post. Michael Jackson was a good singer before.. Well. You know. Prince is like Michael Jackson, but he plays guitar too. Brian May. Oh my goodness yes. James Hetfield is pretty good too.

I think I'm rambling at this point though. So I'll stop. Sorry. lol


----------



## licia (Jun 16, 2008)

Tony Bennett

Ella Fitzgerald (not when she does skat)


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 17, 2008)

*Best entertainer you've seen EVER*

I don't know about the decade or what year it was, I was stating about Sammy that he was the best period, that I'd ever seen.  No matter what year or decade.  I know, many may not know who he is or was, but to those that do, he was perfection in the tiniest package ever.  And I thought I was little


----------

